

Why Facebook Is for Old Fogies - Mistone
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1879169,00.html

======
CalmQuiet
This "essay" is NOT about Facebook. It's about old fogies (OFs). Lev Grossman
must have been on-deadline and so chose the easy road of pander to the
OFs/baby-boomers' diet for fluff news - OFs who too often see shallow
FaceTwitting life as the sole domain of gen-X-Y-Z. The more things change...

------
Mistone
why is Time totally obsessed with facebook?

~~~
josefresco
Everyone in the media is, due to the 5 year anniversary and the tendency for
everyone and their mother to do a 'geewiz isn't Facebook cool' type story.

Read #10 from the article, sums it up pretty nicely.

